# Olympic Stadiums Of Yore



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Olympic Stadiums Of Yore

*A look back at Olympic Stadiums and facilities from the last 115 years.*


Helsinki Olympic Stadium by pexi1972, on Flickr

Helsinki 1952
.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Munich 1972*


Munich 1972 by jo.schz, on Flickr


Munich 1972 by jo.schz, on Flickr


Munich_Olympic Swimming Pool_01 by Smudgeboy, on Flickr


Munich 1972 by jo.schz, on Flickr


Munich Olympic Stadium by Ackers- Schoolboy Hero!!!!, on Flickr


Munich Olympics (21) by Rooney's, on Flickr


img034 by Rooney's, on Flickr


Munich Closing Ceremony 2 by Rooney's, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Rome 1960*


Rome's Olympic Stadium by Striderv, on Flickr


Rome Olympics 1960 - Opening Day by theducks, on Flickr


Rome Olympics 1960 - Opening Day by theducks, on Flickr


Palazzetto dello Sport by KJBO, on Flickr


Olympic Village: 1960 Summer Olympics, Rome, Italy by textlad, on Flickr


----------

